# When to stop a blast TRT



## Atom1 (Nov 13, 2017)

How soon to stop a blast in preparation for TRT blood work? 2 weeks? A month? Longer? Please answer based on hypothetical blast using increased test and orals. And/or increased test and other injectables with same ester. Test e and mast e for example. Thanks in advance.


----------



## IHI (Nov 13, 2017)

I stop playing 2 months out from annual so everything can line up where it needs to be without me worrying. I got my scripted dose of TRT, then i have my dose that literally makes me feel like a normal human being instead of a step a ove the shell i was in for years pre- trt


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I go by the half life and double it.  For example, blasting test cyp, figure half life of 8 days, it takes 4-5 half lives to reach a steady state plasma level.  The same applies to the reverse.  That's a month, then ad another month (double it) and you should be good to go.  I've done this and been spot on.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 14, 2017)

my blood goes from 900 to under 200 by missing 1 week of pin. {test cyp pinned once a week ) so 2 weeks for me


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2017)

Depends on where you're at. Other compounds don't go into your total test level so that's not important. For me at 600 mg test cyp, I'll be back in range at the 3-4 week mark.


----------

